# dakota decoys



## 7outof10 (Apr 3, 2008)

i am looking to get a bunch of dakota decoys but i want to see them befor i order them is there any where in south mn where i can to go see some an d play whit them ? have any one used them a lot and what to you guys think of them ? i think im going to go wiht them over big foot i here there motion system is much better ?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

i know a guy that has 3 dozen of them, to rich for my blood, you could get 16 bigfoots and a box of shells and a can of chew for the price of one dozen dakotas. If money is not a problem the dakotas are nice


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I've had some out in the yard for over a couple months now and they have held up real well to the elements.


----------



## DOA HONKER (Mar 30, 2008)

Red Bear in Mankato MN has them. They look nice!!


----------



## bck1006 (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey bud, 
I am the Territory manager for Dakota Decoy and the only place right now around you that has them in stock is:

Red Bear Hunting Emporium 
1000 North Rive Drive 
Mankato, Minnesota 56003 USA

507.625.4872

They ordered a good amount about 2 months ago and they should still have some left.I think you will really like the decoys after you see them and hold them. The decoys are very stong! They paint holds up like armor and the flock is just as strong!!!The motion system is the best out there right now.It is very easy to use,great motion in light wind,holds up to high winds without blowing over.You should check them out. If you need more info send me a pm and I will pm you back or I can call you.Thanks and I hope that helps

Brian Kalkbrenner


----------



## bck1006 (Jun 16, 2007)

7outof10 said:


> i am looking to get a bunch of dakota decoys but i want to see them befor i order them is there any where in south mn where i can to go see some an d play whit them ? have any one used them a lot and what to you guys think of them ? i think im going to go wiht them over big foot i here there motion system is much better ?


I just sent you a pm with my contact info.Thanks


----------



## 7outof10 (Apr 3, 2008)

well im going to go and get me a box and i will take one and put it in the bed of my truck and go on a road trip and then play some foot ball wiht it and maby some street hocky wiht it  and i will see what it can do lol ...........lol that might be a little over bord but i will beet the hell out of it and post some pics of what they look like after i bett it some


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

Jim Jones over @ prairiewinddecoys.com (307.265.3018) may have some as well.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

When will the guys in the Fargo area get a peek?


----------



## bck1006 (Jun 16, 2007)

mtgreenheads said:


> Jim Jones over @ prairiewinddecoys.com (307.265.3018) may have some as well.


Jim will have some decoys soon.I just talked to him last week,right now he does have some samples if you want to see them in person


----------



## bck1006 (Jun 16, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> When will the guys in the Fargo area get a peek?


Well,I am working on dealers in your area right now. You can always drive down to the shop to see them.


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

If you guys in the Fargo area want to see them I have some of each. Just shoot me a PM and I will be glad to show you them.


----------



## h20foul (Sep 7, 2007)

Scheels in Bismarck, ND has Dakota decoys.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I saw some at Cabela's in EGF not that long ago. They were in the bargain cave, so I'm not sure if they stock them regularly. You might want to call them to make sure they're in stock before making a trip.

I thought they looked pretty sweet.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If Bismarck is sold out I've got a bunch at my place if anyone wants to take a look. I'm told they will have slotted bags by around June too (I'm a huge fan of bags for trailer storage).

The thing I like the most about Dakota Decoys off hand is the motion base. I currently use GHG FFDs and I grow really tired of needing 2 hands to put every decoy out.....especially with a bad back having to bend over every time.

I love the fact I can grab the Dakota Decoys by the head, with one hand like a Bigfoot, and set them out REALLY quickly. This might not be a big deal to many, but for me it's huge.

My .02


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

h20foul said:


> Scheels in Bismarck, ND has Dakota decoys.


I find that hard to believe, but i haven't been there in months mainly because of the crappy selection of everything they have in the waterfowl department

WE NEED A SPORTSMANS WAREHOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> If Bismarck is sold out I've got a bunch at my place if anyone wants to take a look. I'm told they will have slotted bags by around June too (I'm a huge fan of bags for trailer storage).
> 
> The thing I like the most about Dakota Decoys off hand is the motion base. I currently use GHG FFDs and I grow really tired of needing 2 hands to put every decoy out.....especially with a bad back having to bend over every time.
> 
> ...


I agree. Also, they are pretty darn durable.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I didn't actually think they were coming out with those goslings. Thats pretty funny and kinda cool


----------



## Miss_DD (Mar 16, 2008)

Matt Jones said:


> I saw some at Cabela's in EGF not that long ago. They were in the bargain cave, so I'm not sure if they stock them regularly. You might want to call them to make sure they're in stock before making a trip.
> 
> I thought they looked pretty sweet.


Cabela's does not carry them yet so, I am not sure what you saw in the bargain cave. ??? They will recieve them in July/August.

Joe, The goslings are actually a fully flocked decorative decoy line for lawn and garden stores. I had some waterfowl banquets back home where my folks are members of and they took them and they were a huge hit! We also took them to IWA in Moline and guys really thought they were a hoot!

Just a quick update, before fall we will have our fullbody Snows in a limited quantity available and our Canada floater. The carver is busy working on the floater as we speak. We are going to go down and take pictures and get some videotape of him working hard on it. We imagine them to be available by late summer.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Any ideas, yet, on the price of the canada floaters?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My guess is alot more then they are worth.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

No word yet on pricing for the floaters, I'm thinking that a price won't be out until mid summer to late summer or about the time when you finally start to see them in stock.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Gerrells In Devils lake has a box for show also...


----------



## AVALANCHE (Oct 14, 2007)

I just got 2 dozen to mix in with my Avalanche silos and I tell you what they are AWESOME!!

Probably as big as a foot and as durable. I love the motion system and the way they designed it.
Decoys bases are heavier and alot more sturdy than the Averys.

Also had them out in about a 50 mph wind the other day and they worked great, no clanking and bobbling like the Averys.

I have 2 dozen Averys and I am sending them down the road QUICK!!

Great Decoy for the price!

Look awesome with the Avalanche silos too!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Miss_DD said:


> Cabela's does not carry them yet so, I am not sure what you saw in the bargain cave. ??? They will recieve them in July/August.


They were Dakotas. Cabelas has been known to inadvertendly take back products they don't carry before...that end up in the bargain cave. I assume this must be the case.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

The only thing im not so sure about is the hunch back design


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

I just got my shipment of Dakotas in. Nothing like seeing a pallet of 4 doz. decoys sittin in my garage. I really appriciate there customer service. Had the decoys 2 days after I put the order in. Check them out..........you will be glad you did.

Thanks, Dakota Decoys.

Nick


----------

